# Martha kidded, 2 does and a buck :D



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Martha is the first goat I ever bought, she's a boer/dairy cross so since I always use her kids for meat anyway I always breed her to a different buck every year to see what color the kids will be  This year she was bred to my oberhasli buck BooBoo  She had a normal labor, except for the last kid which was born full breach, butt first no legs, she didn't have any trouble with it though  The girls are obe colored and the buck is red gold(I have no idea where that came from )

Girl #1









Girl #2

























And the boy

















And he has a moonspot on the side of his face 









And a family pic









Enjoy!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Those babies are too cute to eat...LOL...I couldn't do it!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

FunnyRiverFarm said:


> Those babies are too cute to eat...LOL...I couldn't do it!


Ditto :wink:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:applaud: Congrats! :clap: I like the moonspot, looks neat on the face.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

They are adorable - Congrats~


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

adorable! congrats! :clap:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks everybody


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on such cute kids!! I like the colors...the boy looks chunky compared to his sisters.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

I agree...WAY too cute to eat! Congrats on them! Interesting on the buck's coloring, for sure!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

nice, great little kids. 

are your goats in a platic loop barn thing ? (techinical name??) lol! and I love those feeders


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everybody, they're all little butter tubs, martha always has fat kids, even when they're just born 

We have a hoop building from FarmTek, and my brother built the feeders, you can see more pics of it here(they were taken when the barn was new a few years ago): http://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h232/ ... armphotos/


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

I WANT HIM SARAH!!!! send him with dave.. i think they'll fit in the same box


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats! Stunning colors-oh look at those girls, and very sharp pics!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Adorable little family you have there.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everybody  The ears on one of the little girls have started to flop down on the ends, it is soo cute 



SDK said:


> I WANT HIM SARAH!!!! send him with dave.. i think they'll fit in the same box


I'll have to send him in a box separate from dave, since I don't think I was going to put holes in dave's box


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol but i need to get dave in working order


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...I agree ...they are to cute to eat....so adorable..... congrats... :greengrin:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

They are adorable!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Too cute!!! Congrats!! :leap: !


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, they are so cute!  Congratulations!


----------

